# JD 828D barely throws snow



## Jeffsayshi

Hello out there! 

My name is Jeff and I live in North, Central Connecticut near Springfield, MA. We just got hit with 12”-14” storm. 

I joined after reading many articles from members to help determine what snow blower to buy. Ended up coming across an older John Deere 828D and couldn’t pass it up. 

havent really tested the unit out until today and I was hoping someone could shed some light to a problem I am having. My snowblower is only throwing snow 3-4 feet when the auger is throwing to the right. Also, only 2-3 feet when pointed left and barely at all or clogging instantly when throwing in front. 

The only thing i can think of is a loose belt (not very familiar with blowers outside of engine functionality). The other option is that the previous owner hit gravel and punched a few dents in the side of the unit inside where the fan spins but it really isnt bad looking. Where should i check first? 

As soon as I figure out how, i will post a video or a pic of this happening. 

Any help is greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## micah68kj

Jeffsayshi said:


> Hello out there!
> 
> My name is Jeff and I live in North, Central Connecticut near Springfield, MA. We just got hit with 12”-14” storm.
> 
> I joined after reading many articles from members to help determine what snow blower to buy. Ended up coming across an older John Deere 828D and couldn’t pass it up.
> 
> havent really tested the unit out until today and I was hoping someone could shed some light to a problem I am having. My snowblower is only throwing snow 3-4 feet when the auger is throwing to the right. Also, only 2-3 feet when pointed left and barely at all or clogging instantly when throwing in front.
> 
> The only thing i can think of is a loose belt (not very familiar with blowers outside of engine functionality). The other option is that the previous owner hit gravel and punched a few dents in the side of the unit inside where the fan spins but it really isnt bad looking. Where should i check first?
> 
> As soon as I figure out how, i will post a video or a pic of this happening.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


 Welcome to SBF.
Pull the belt cover off and ck your auger belt(s). Youtube is your friend.


----------



## Jeffsayshi

Micah,

Thank you for the tip! I’ll check it out this weekend. Will let you know.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Engage the auger belt without the engine running and determine how loose tight the belt is. Then start the engine and engage the belt, see if the belt is flapping, there should be none or virtually none, maybe a slight vibration.

Adding a impeller kit, rubber flaps to the impeller blade will help, however this will not correct a loose belt problem, even making it worse.


----------



## Zavie

Blown auger shear pin or bolt on one of the augers?


----------



## 2badknees

Jeff, another possibility, but not a probability, could be a too low engine RPM at full throttle. Inductive tachometers are available online for $20. I have one and feel it's china junk, but the important thing is that it gets the job done.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Get a Vibrameter for $25. Very accurate.


----------



## Jeffsayshi

Thank you all for the suggestions! I ordered a an inductive tachometer but was not able to find a vibrameter anywhere for under$75. 

I wont have time to pull off the cover and try engaging the auger belt until Friday afternoon or evening so I will get back to ya’ll. 

Again, thank you all for the suggestions here. Much appreciated!


----------



## toromike

Jeffsayshi said:


> . . . was not able to find a vibrameter anywhere for under$75.


Maybe a sirometer is what you are looking for
https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-19200-Tachometer/dp/B0044AV5VK


----------



## JLawrence08648

toromike said:


> Maybe a sirometer is what you are looking for
> https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-19200-Tachometer/dp/B0044AV5VK


Yes, that was it. Works great. I compared it to an electronic one.


----------



## Oneacer

I'm leaning to broke or missing impeller roll pin(s). Possible broke, missing shear pins/bolts.

Or possibly belt slippage.


----------



## toromike

I have a sirometer, I like it a lot, easy to use, always works (no battery), highly recommended.


----------



## cpchriste

Check whether the tips of the impeller vanes are bent backward. This model was prone to this damage. The reverse bent impeller vanes tend to push snow forward instead of chucking it out the chute.


----------



## tpenfield

Just to add to what the others have already stated . . .


Things to check/verify


Belt condition and tension
Impeller condition - you mentioned some dents in the housing (?) not sure if it is where the impeller is located . . . but the see if the impeller blades are bent over and allowing a large gap between the blade and the impeller housing. Large gaps mean poor throwing distance, particularly is wet/slushy conditions.
RPM as debated
Shear pins


If you do get an optical tach . . . the engines typically will/should be 3200-3600 rpm at WOT. The impellers are usually geared (via the belt/pulley ratio) to about 3:1 Engine:Impeller. . . maybe a little higher. So your impeller should be spinning at about 1,000 - 1,200 RPM max.



Be careful when checking RPM, etc. while the engine is running. The machinery is non-forgiving with fingers and limbs.


----------



## Jeffsayshi

Hello All,

Thank you for the additional tips! I took of the lower cover and a ton of shavings, acorns, debris and louse poop popped out. Looks like a critter got in it and stayed for
a little while. 

After cleaning that out (which by the way was logged in gears and the belts) I checked the belts. The auger belt was very loose when it wasn’t engaged it was still pretty loose. I ordered a new one to replace but im pretty sure the belt and rodent nest was the biggest issue. 

TPenfield (you are prob located near me btw). I havent installed the tach yet. Amazon didn’t deliver it until yesterday so i havent been able to put it on. Shouldnt take long. I will check the rpm on the motor and see if thats it. Thank you fkr the suggestions! 

The bottom of the housing, where the fan/i impeller spins, has dents in it. Some have slighty rusted and i see one pencil sized hole. See pics below. I ordered the rubber flap impeller kit which i will install when it comes in this week as well. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tdipaul

the hole in the bottom is okay. Its to drain water out of the impeller area. 

Would love to see a pic of the impeller next


----------



## RC20

Last think you really need is a tach. If the engine revs up and down its working. Your ear will tell you. 



Old machine and likely cause is a worn blower belt. With all that crap in there it could be slipping but its old and likely been slipping and hard surfaced and or cracked. Both almost certainly should be replaced.


Get the right belts, auto belts are not the right ones though they can sub sort of for a fill in.


with the plug wire off you can wiggle the wheels by hand to see if shear pin broke on one side.


----------



## Greg13

Also see how much play is in the impeller bushing. Just grab the impeller (Engine off) and see if there is play in it.


----------



## brian400ex

Did the impeller mod fix your problem?


----------

